# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Βοηθητικά μηχανήματα πλοίου >  3.2	Περιστροφικοί κοχλιωτοί αεροσυμπιεστές.

## tankerman

Οι κοχλιωτοί συμπιεστές αποτελούνται από δύο συνεργαζόμενους ελικοειδείς ρότορες, έναν αρσενικό και ένα θηλυκό Οι ρότορες έχουν τη μορφή ατέρμονα κοχλία και περιστρέφονται μέσα σʼ ένα κύλινδρο από έναν ηλεκτροκινητήρα. Ο αρσενικός ρότορας παίρνει κίνηση από το κινητήρα και τη μεταδίδει στο θηλυκό ρότορα. Κατά τη περιστροφή τους παγιδεύουν, μεταφέρουν και τέλος συμπιέζουν τον αέρα. Το σύστημα των κοχλιών και του κυλίνδρου έχει μεγάλη ακρίβεια όσο αφορά τις διαστάσεις κατασκευής του. Χρησιμοποιούνται ευρέως στα σύγχρονα πλοία κυρίως σαν συμπιεστές αέρα αυτοματισμών (control air compressors), σαν συμπιεστές αέρα βοηθητικής χρήσης (service air compressors), καθώς και σε ψυκτικές εγκαταστάσεις. 

Ανάλογα με τις βαθμίδες που επιτυγχάνεται η συμπίεση του αέρα διακρίνονται σε:
· Μιας βαθμίδας (μονοβάθμιοι)
· Δύο ή και περισσότερων βαθμίδων (πολυβάθμιοι).
Τα πλεονεκτήματα των ελικοειδών συμπιεστών είναι τα ακόλουθα:
Έχουν απλή κατασκευή, μικρό όγκο και εύκολη εγκατάσταση.
§ Έχουν λίγα κινούμενα μέρη και επομένως λιγότερες φθορές σε σύγκριση με τους παλινδρομικούς.
§ Η κίνηση τους είναι περιστροφική (όπως και του κινητήρα) και γιʼ αυτό έχουν καλύτερο βαθμό απόδοσης από τους παλινδρομικούς.
§ Δεν έχουν επιζήμιο χώρο και γιʼ αυτό παρουσιάζουν καλύτερο βαθμό απόδοσης.
§ Είναι αθόρυβοι κατά τη λειτουργία τους.
§ Ο βαθμός απόδοσής του επηρεάζεται λίγο από τη μεταβολή των στροφών τους.
§ Δεν έχουν βαλβίδες αναρρόφησης και κατάθλιψης και έτσι αποφεύγονται βλάβες και απώλειες αέρα.
§ Με τους ελικοειδείς συμπιεστές επιτυγχάνονται μεγάλες πιέσεις κατάθλιψης.
§ Δεν έχουν πολλά τριβόμενα μέρη, άρα ελάχιστες τριβές και μεγάλο αριθμό ωρών λειτουργίας, (περίπου 50.000 h) χωρίς συντήρηση. 
Η συμπίεση του αέρα στο εσωτερικό του κοχλιωτού συμπιεστή επιτυγχάνεται σε τέσσερις φάσεις, που είναι:
1. *Αναρρόφηση**.* Ο αρσενικός ρότορας παίρνει κίνηση από τον κινητήρα και τη μεταδίδει στο θηλυκό. Μόλις ο λοβός του αρσενικού ρότορα αρχίζει να αποσυμπλέκεται από το θηλυκό ρότορα, δημιουργεί ένα κενό. Το κενό αυτό διάστημα καταλαμβάνει το αέριο που ρέει από την είσοδο της αναρρόφησης. Με τη συνεχή περιστροφή των λοβών το διάστημα μεγαλώνει και το αέριο που ρέει στο συμπιεστή το καταλαμβάνει ολοκληρωτικά.
2. *Μεταφορά**.* Λόγω περιστροφής το παγιδευμένο αέριο προωθείται και καταλαμβάνει τον περιφερειακό χώρο μεταξύ λοβών και κυλίνδρου με σταθερή πίεση (πίεση αναρρόφησης).
3. *Συμπίεση**.* Με τη συνεχή περιστροφή των λοβών, το αέριο προωθείται σε χώρο μικρότερο, λόγω ελάττωσης του όγκου μεταξύ των λοβών και συμπιέζεται. Η συμπίεση θα συνεχιστεί μέχρι ότου το συμπιεσμένο αέριο θα αποκτήσει την υπολογισθείσα, από τον κατασκευαστή πίεση κατάθλιψης του συστήματος. 
4. *Κατάθλιψη**.* Μόλις η πίεση κατάθλιψης αποκτήσει τη τιμή που ανταποκρίνεται στο προκαθορισμένο λόγο συμπίεσης, τότε σταματά η συμπίεση και αρχίζει να εξέρχεται α αέρας υψηλής πίεσης.
Η λίπανση των κοχλιωτών συμπιεστών εξασφαλίζεται από την ίδια την πίεση που επικρατεί μέσα στο κύκλωμα από εξαρτημένη αντλία λαδιού μέσω ψυγείου λαδιού. Το λάδι παρέχεται με συνεχή κατάλληλη ποσότητα σε όλα τα σημεία λίπανσης του συμπιεστή, σε θερμοκρασία 45-50 οC.


το παρον κειμενο ειναι δικο μου

----------


## MASTROCHRISTOS

πολυ κατατοπιστικο τανκερμαν :Wink:

----------


## tankerman

Σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια !!!!!  
Το ανωτερω κειμενο ειναι ενα δειγμα απο το βιβλιο Βοηθητικα μηχανηματα Πλοιων που εγραψα για την διδασκαλια του μαθηματος στις ΑΕΝ μηχανικων. Δυστιχως οι ανωτεροι υπαληλοι του ΥΕΝ το εκριναν δυσνοητο και με ελειπεις επιστιμονικες ορολογιες. Μειναμε λοιπον ξανα στα ατμοκινητα πιδαλια που διδασκομουν και εγω οταν φοιτουσα στην σχολη πριν 15ετιας..... Δεν πειραζει ομως εγω αισθανομαι ικανοποιημενος και μονο που δινω στους λιγοστους δοκιμους που ερχονται στα πλοια που υπηρετω, συγχρονες τεχνικες γνωσεις!!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Εγώ το έχω συναντήσει σε σύστημα ψύξης .Πολύ καλό το κείμενο σου φίλε Tankerman , και περιμένουμε το επόμενο ,διότι εμάς μας άρεσε, μιας και είναι κατατοπιστικότατο !!!! Εγώ το έχω συναντήσει σε σύστημα ψύξης ,με ρυθμιζόμενο capacity  .Νομίζω ότι σήμερα τα περισσότερα μηχανήματα ψύξης είναι screw !

----------


## Giorgos_D

Tankerman συγχαρητήρια για την αναφορα!!!

----------


## blackcode

Αν και μετα απο πολυ καιρο πολυ χρησιμο και ευχαριστουμε  :Smile:

----------

